# Billing forms



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Can anyone give me some ideas where to buy billing forms. I am talking ones like you would carry in the truck and give someone a bill when you plow a driveway or a single plow billing situation. I used to use Nebs but I can't find anything on their website for snow removal. Please feel free to email me a copy of your billing form(s) directly to me @ [email protected]
THANKS!!! Any and all help will be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I just use a 2 part receipt book


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

agree with diesels, staples,etc pretty sure any office supply store has in stock, you can probably look online at templates and make your own


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> I just use a 2 part receipt book


 Ditto, That's all I use when by dump trucks go out by the hour.


----------



## NorCalBrian (Feb 7, 2019)

If you have Square for Credit Card processing you can set up invoices and send them via email from the job site. And they can pay you with a CC on site too with the card reader.

Of use a receipt book.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Any printing shop should be able to make you whatever you want.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cash only..no bill no receipt ...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Cash only..no bill no receipt ...


 I plow on the side, but my full time gig is forensic investigation for the IRS, specializing in computer tracking.:hammerhead:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Good luck procecuting me Yankee...

IRS agents have a sole employment criteria, so your plowing on the side may have just cost you your job...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Good luck procecuting me Yankee...
> 
> IRS agents have a sole employment criteria, so your plowing on the side may have just cost you your job...


 Touche! I'm sure we can co exist in an amical way. Live and let live !


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Give an IRS agent a break...?no way, you're going down.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leigh said:


> I plow on the side, but my full time gig is forensic investigation for the IRS, specializing in computer tracking.:hammerhead:


 Snitches get stitches. :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Good luck procecuting me Yankee...
> 
> IRS agents have a sole employment criteria, so your plowing on the side may have just cost you your job...


 Easy on the Yankee thing kanuck.  :laugh:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

You guys crack me up...





Except for Fred. If you say "you crack me up" to Fred, he goes into freak out mode, and you wind up with a baseball bat across your shins.

He sees things in a literal sense.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

go to Walmart they have all that stuff


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

fireside said:


> go to Walmart they have all that stuff


and you can get custom made address labels from Vistaprint to but on them


----------

